# Fat Lighter Spikes



## Keith (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen the inside of these. I personally have never seen them before. We had a pretty severe ice storm in the low country of SC and we were down there for work. The gentleman that we were partnered with introduced me to them. They are the SC equivalent to Cypress kneed. He said they were pine. His exact words were "bubba you ain't ever seen pine like this". He showed us where they grow. It is a pine tree that grows in the swamps and these grow out of the water almost like roots. I wished I had take a picture of them in the swamp. 

We are cutting them tonight, and I will post before and after pictures. Kinda like a first date...not sure how its gonna turn out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 20, 2014)

If it's real fat lighter, don't get a flame anywhere near it because it will nearly blow up in your hand!!


----------



## phinds (Feb 20, 2014)

Look for "fatwood" in the "heart, pine" page on my site.


----------



## Keith (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, Live and learn I guess, the spikes were neat to look at, but no fun at all to turn. I would dare say that the best part of it was that I got a new band saw blade out of it. Interesting wood to say the least, but I don't think it was all that it was "reported" to be. Looked like wet pine to me. Everything was a sticky mess when I got finished. These had been cut for quite some time. I think I will stay away from them. I was so aggravated when I got finished, I didn't even take the pictures I promised


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 24, 2014)

That wood will never dry. But it will burn like gasoline 100 years from now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## phinds (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, I went through a couple of sanding pads cleaning up the small pieces shown on my site. That stuff gums up blades and clogs up sandpaper like crazy.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2014)

Great to know about tho if u ever get lost in the woods or if just need to start your campfire in the rain n snow !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

